

Show HN: Maintenr, a platform for auto enthusiasts  - korzun
http://www.maintenr.com

======
memset
I think this is really neat! Congrats on launching! I hardly see enough
startups (uh, side projects?) taking on mundane, everyday things (car
maintainence to name one) so this is nice.

One piece of feedback: I love that it is free. Free is great! But this does
mean that, at some point, it might go away. What then? (That is, help me
figure out why I shouldn't be worried about relying on this for maintenance!)

------
ChuckMcM
Looks like you could buy maintenance.com which might be a better url. Then you
could host it on auto.maintenance.com and branch out to other products as
well.

Conceptually its a great idea, and the monetization is pretty straightforward,
forums for covering maintenance issues/techniques, sponsored stories by people
selling replacement parts, etc.

~~~
greenyoda
They might also be able to sell access to publications like repair manuals and
technical service bulletins. There are other sites that sell these already
(like [http://www.alldata.com](http://www.alldata.com)), but combining this
with your car's maintenance records on a single site could be a plus.

~~~
ChuckMcM
And computer maintenance, you know do backups, clean out the fans etc. Or
house maintenance, check for leaks, bugs, change the smoke detector batteries.
Tie it together into something that exports a dynamic calendar app so that you
can just open your phone and see maintenance items coming up. Tie in with
Evernote to collect receipts, reports, etc.

I could see real value in that.

------
tzm
Congrats on launching. Interested in the parts pricing / sourcing component..
I own Partsline.com and am interested in collaborating. What's the best way to
connect?

------
retroafroman
This will probably be the google doc I have going to track maintenance. Signed
up. When are you going to start adding people from the wait list?

